# "Best speedcube"



## Robert (May 30, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these cubes?
ebay
video

It claims to be the best cube you can get, and I was thinking on getting it instead of a type D.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 30, 2008)

That's a Cube4You cube if i'm not mistaken. rather just buy from Cube4you's website


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 31, 2008)

actually that is the 9spuzzles.com cubes

:] All the same Chineese DIY.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 31, 2008)

I bought one when I first desired sub40 times...

I don't know about other people's cubes, but this type A is EXTREMELY stable and fast. If you buy his lubed version, it turns like a dream yet there is a little "melting" effect (very much like jigaloo, it might break in the pieces faster anyway).

At the moment, it's been 5 months (of intense use) since my purchase...

The cube is currently VERY GOOD at cutting corners, and pops only when i do something horribly wrong.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 31, 2008)

I have 3 of them, they are just awesome if you don´t lubricate them too much. The best cube i ever had in my entire life.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 31, 2008)

I have the best speedcube... what is that eBay link talking about?


----------



## Guoguodi (May 31, 2008)

So is that just the new type A then? When he's spinning the side, the turning sound resembles the white D, which I have. 

Side note: I find the white type D to be extremely easy to turn (truly feels floaty, zero friction), so much so that it's hard to control overspin/underspin when turning quickly... so I still prefer the black type D which feels more precise.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 31, 2008)

Nope, It's just an extremely well built normal Type A (I've only had to adjust tension once, and that was after being aged a significant amount)


----------



## Robert (Jun 1, 2008)

so should I get it assembled?


----------

